# Winter Cowl



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's very pretty, I love the yarn.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's very pretty, I love the yarn.


Thank you Kaye...I bought the yarn at Michaels for half price and then another 25% off. What a bargain!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Love the neck cowl, it is very nice , you did a beautiful job.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Lovely work, colors are beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very attractive. Love the colors. Looks really good with your hair color. Next time, we'd love to see your face.


----------



## LuAnneChampion (Jan 5, 2012)

Awesome and beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> Love the neck cowl, it is very nice , you did a beautiful job.


Sand Dollar, thanks for you nice comments!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very nice :thumbup:


Thanks for the thumbup Kathy! Yeh! Another New Yorker!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LillyK said:


> Lovely work, colors are beautiful!


Thanks very much, Lilly.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Very attractive. Love the colors. Looks really good with your hair color. Next time, we'd love to see your face.


Thanks Kimmy for you nice comments. Next time I'll use my son to model, ha, ha!l Love your avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

LuAnneChampion said:


> Awesome and beautiful


Thanks LuAnne...it was easy and fun!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Really lovely, beautiful work and great color combo in the yarn. Don't ya just love getting something that beautiful on sale and then be able to apply a coupon? Double score!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Very nice.


Thanks Kiwiannie...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Suo said:


> Really lovely, beautiful work and great color combo in the yarn. Don't ya just love getting something that beautiful on sale and then be able to apply a coupon? Double score!


Thanks Suo for your nice comments. Yep, love those bargains, went back and bought some more!! Wish I could knit as fast as I can buy lol.....


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Just great,it came out so well and really showed off that yarn.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Just great,it came out so well and really showed off that yarn.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Just great,it came out so well and really showed off that yarn.


Thanks Julia..easy working with this nice yarn. Also, love to see your posts, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been looking at cowl patterns for awhile now and yours is the nicest I've come across - Well done and Thank you for sharing! Hopefully, I can start one this weekend for my daughter. :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

arkynana said:


> I've been looking at cowl patterns for awhile now and yours is the nicest I've come across - Well done and Thank you for sharing! Hopefully, I can start one this weekend for my daughter. :thumbup:


Hi, Thanks so much for your kind words and thumbup. After looking at so many cowls, I decided I could do this without anyone's pattern. I winged it and was pleased. I would suggest, if you want more of a turtleneck, then you should start with less stitches for the top and increase for the rest of the cowl. I didn't want it too tight.
Good luck!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you! I'd had about decided to try my own, but thankfully you saved my little grey cells!

What cast on did you use? I like the nice detail it adds.


edithann said:


> arkynana said:
> 
> 
> > I've been looking at cowl patterns for awhile now and yours is the nicest I've come across - Well done and Thank you for sharing! Hopefully, I can start one this weekend for my daughter. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Edie,
Really lovely, colours are great. I'm with you I like a cowl a little loose around the neck. Cheers Helen


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks great, love the color combo of the yarn, and the yarn was on sale. I just love cowls. :thumbup:


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

It's lovely. Your pattern melds beautifully with the changing colorway.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing beautiful cowl and the pattern...definitely will attempt it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the looks of your cowl. Thanks for including the pattern and yarn information. jinx


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice, love the colors!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty pattern, and I love the yarn!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Hi Edie,
> Really lovely, colours are great. I'm with you I like a cowl a little loose around the neck. Cheers Helen


Hello Helen,
Thanks for your nice comments to begin my day!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grammajen said:


> Very pretty pattern, and I love the yarn!


Thank you grammajen....love your avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I love it! Thanks for the pattern.


You are quite welcome...thank you too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

arkynana said:


> Thank you! I'd had about decided to try my own, but thankfully you saved my little grey cells!
> 
> What cast on did you use? I like the nice detail it adds.
> 
> ...


Hi again, regular cast on...it may look a little different as I am showing it on the purl side, which I liked better...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

poochy2 said:


> Looks great


Thanks poochy...love your dog, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

It'sJustMe said:


> It's lovely. Your pattern melds beautifully with the changing colorway.


Hi, thanks .... love your avatar.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jinx said:


> I love the looks of your cowl. Thanks for including the pattern and yarn information. jinx


Hi Jinx, thanks for your kind words. Did you knit the glove on your avatar?...nice!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

That is very nice, I have just started to enjoy cowls recently.
Did you use straight needles or DPN"s ?
I like circs best it is faster.
The last one I made I used to to walk my dog, I found it very warming when the wind blows I either bring it up over my ears and mouth or make a hat out of it by pulling the whole thing up,doesn't look too bad after all I am just walking my dog and noone sees me.
Very nice job, I have something similar that I can use to make it pretty.
Thanks


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> That is very nice, I have just started to enjoy cowls, thanks for the pattern also. The last one I made I used to to walk my dog, I found it very warming when the wind blows I either bring it up over my ears and mouth or make a hat out of it by pulling the whole thing up,doesn't look too bad after all I am just walking my dog and noone sees me.
> Very nice job, I have something similar that I can use to make it pretty.
> Thanks


Thank you Rosewood...I also have started making more cowls. I posted another one about 2 weeks ago. Found these are fun to knit and can be a good way to use from stash. They also knit up quickly and are so useful.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice,like the colors.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

gracemd said:


> Looks great, love the color combo of the yarn, and the yarn was on sale. I just love cowls. :thumbup:


Thanks Grace for your thembup. Love your name..my mother's name was Grace, also.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kathiba194 said:


> Love it!


Thanks Kathiba...love your avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

that is one of the nicest cowls I have seen yet. The colour is pretty, the fit is perfect, usually I think they are a little too loose, but yours fits just right. The stitches are just decorative enought to add interest but don't take away from the lovely wool.
And on sale. Doesn't get much better than that!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Very nice, love the colors!


Thanks Windbeam...adorable avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sandiremedios said:


> that is one of the nicest cowls I have seen yet. The colour is pretty, the fit is perfect, usually I think they are a little too loose, but yours fits just right. The stitches are just decorative enought to add interest but don't take away from the lovely wool.
> And on sale. Doesn't get much better than that!
> :thumbup:


Hi Sandiremedios, what nice compliments...thanks for the thumbup.
Getting the sale is great, especially when the yarn is nice!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> That is very nice, I have just started to enjoy cowls recently.
> Did you use straight needles or DPN"s ?
> I like circs best it is faster.
> The last one I made I used to to walk my dog, I found it very warming when the wind blows I either bring it up over my ears and mouth or make a hat out of it by pulling the whole thing up,doesn't look too bad after all I am just walking my dog and noone sees me.
> ...


Hi again Rosewoods, I used a circular needle..no seams!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Great job. Love the pattern and your choice of yarn. Makes me want to go out and buy it and start one for myself.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

Edithann:

Thanks, that is what I use it makes such a nice smooth line, I will start this right now, I made some but they were a little to lacy to keep the cold out.
Yours is perfect.


----------



## Rosewood513 (Oct 25, 2011)

SORRY SENT THIS TWICE IN ERROR


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice! I really like the Charisma yarn.


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely! I see charisma and didn't think it'd knit up this pretty. Nice work.


----------



## sock knitter (Nov 28, 2011)

thank you for sharing. The yarn you chose looks great and the colors are great also. Thanks so much for the pattern and I am heading for the yarn store to get started knitting one soon, like today hopefully. Have a great day


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you. Yes, I made the fingerless mitts. It is actually something I got to keep for myself.


edithann said:


> jinx said:
> 
> 
> > I love the looks of your cowl. Thanks for including the pattern and yarn information. jinx
> ...


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

this is so nice! love the color! (i am asking permission to copy it....  )


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Krissyb1 said:


> Great job. Love the pattern and your choice of yarn. Makes me want to go out and buy it and start one for myself.


Thanks Krissy...easy..go for it!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rosewood513 said:


> SORRY SENT THIS TWICE IN ERROR


Hi Rosewood, better twice than none.lol


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

meann said:


> this is so nice! love the color! (i am asking permission to copy it....  )


Hi Meann, thanks, sure you can copy it! Have fun!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Very nice! I really like the Charisma yarn.


Hello Lilysmom, thank you...especially like it at "half price!"
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cezaragoza said:


> Lovely! I see charisma and didn't think it'd knit up this pretty. Nice work.


Thank you Cezaragoza, it was fun!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Very pretty, the colors remind me of Lake Tahoe in the autumn.
Johnna


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sock knitter said:


> thank you for sharing. The yarn you chose looks great and the colors are great also. Thanks so much for the pattern and I am heading for the yarn store to get started knitting one soon, like today hopefully. Have a great day


Thank you for your compliments. You have a great day, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Johnna said:


> Very pretty, the colors remind me of Lake Tahoe in the autumn.
> Johnna


Thank you Johnna...love your avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

belencita7 said:


> Very nice,like the colors.


Thank you Belencita...your work is lovely, too!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


Really pretty. How many skeins of yarn did you use? Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mrsfje said:


> Thanks for sharing beautiful cowl and the pattern...definitely will attempt it.


Thank you Mrsfie...go for it!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Sue Velie said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> ...


Hi Sue, thanks for the compliment. I used approximately 1 1/2.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, EdithAnn!!!!
Great Job!


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

love it I am going to give it a try...have the same yarn...thanks


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

I knit some cowls for Christmas gifts. They were a hit. I am definitely going to use your pattern and buy the yarn you used. I think I'm really going to like it better!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, EdithAnn!!!!
> Great Job!


Thank you OMgirl for your compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mvitale said:


> love it I am going to give it a try...have the same yarn...thanks


Thank you mvitale...by the way, where in New York are you from.
I lived on Long Island for many, many years until I moved to Virginia 3 years ago.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

You were lucky to get it at half off and another 25%.
Here in Wisconsin you cannot use the coupon on sale items at Michaels.


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous work, and I agree with everyone else, the colors are so pretty!


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

tres chic!


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

edithann said:


> mvitale said:
> 
> 
> > love it I am going to give it a try...have the same yarn...thanks
> ...


BayShore Long island, origanally from the Good ole Bronx NY


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> I knit some cowls for Christmas gifts. They were a hit. I am definitely going to use your pattern and buy the yarn you used. I think I'm really going to like it better!


Hi WheatensRus, yes, it's great knitting cowls. Hope you have fun.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mvitale said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > mvitale said:
> ...


Wow...I lived in Kings Park...was born and raised in the Bronx. Did you go to school in the Bronx?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

manianice said:


> You were lucky to get it at half off and another 25%.
> Here in Wisconsin you cannot use the coupon on sale items at Michaels.


Hi Manianice,

What a shame. We only get the coupons once in a while and it's usually only good for one day.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

breezy622 said:


> Gorgeous work, and I agree with everyone else, the colors are so pretty!


Thank you Breezy for your compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

texicanwife said:


> tres chic!


Thank you...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I would really like to make that for ME! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

edithann said:


> mvitale said:
> 
> 
> > edithann said:
> ...


yes grew up in Country club by Pelham Bay Pk and went to 71..JHS.101 and Grace Dodge Voc. H.S.......where in the Bx were you?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I would really like to make that for ME! Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome Marjorie...make something for you!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovely work and shows off your yarn choice so well! I too like cowls. Made many, many cowls as Christmas gifts for all the gals in my husband's & my families. So much fun and the young gals especially loved them. Now to start for next year's gifts....


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mvitale said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > mvitale said:
> ...


Grew up in East Bronx..went to James Monroe H.S. but lived on Holland Ave when I got married (off of Allerton Ave) Small world!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice. I could wear that one.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Very pretty.
I especially love your yarn and color choice.

Hugs, 

Camilla


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

golfmom1018 said:


> Lovely work and shows off your yarn choice so well! I too like cowls. Made many, many cowls as Christmas gifts for all the gals in my husband's & my families. So much fun and the young gals especially loved them. Now to start for next year's gifts....


Thanks golfmom for you compliments.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> Very nice. I could wear that one.


Thanks Reanna.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Very pretty.
> I especially love your yarn and color choice.
> 
> Hugs,
> ...


Hi Camilla...thanks for your kind words...hugs to you too.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That's really lovely. Love the colors.


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Great looks, what a bargain that you can wear beautifuly.

Ramona


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's really lovely. Love the colors.


Thank you for the nice words Miss Pam.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

knit-crochet-is-me said:


> Great looks, what a bargain that you can wear beautifuly.
> 
> Ramona


Thank you Ramona for your nice comments...Oh, I love your hat in your avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AllFreeCrochet said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm obsessed with Loops & Threads Charisma! I crocheted a ton of cowls using that yarn, for myself and Christmas gifts! These are the ones I made and now I'm planning on running a fun contest with my readers! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150494545364429&set=a.10150174640254429.316934.259907359428&type=1&


Good for you...sounds like fun!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Elspeth (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely work. How much yarn is needed for this project and does anyone know whether it is available in the UK


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the great job you did. I love your color choice. Thank you for sharing. :-D


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty,love the colors!


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Really nice cowl, I like that it's not HUGE! So many patterns today are. Great colors and I just bought yarn at Michaels today.


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

Very beautiful....and looks warm too!!


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

beautiful cowl! =D


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Elspeth said:


> Lovely work. How much yarn is needed for this project and does anyone know whether it is available in the UK


Thank you elspeth..you need approximately 1 1/2 balls (109yds in each ball.)
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Revan said:


> I like the great job you did. I love your color choice. Thank you for sharing. :-D


Thank you very much Revan...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Jeanie L said:


> Very pretty,love the colors!


Thanks very much Jeanie.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

tikhea said:


> Very beautiful....and looks warm too!!


Hi Tikhea...thank you..it's warm but not itchy or overbearing..soft!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

AngelaChai said:


> beautiful cowl! =D


Thank you Angela.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Elspeth said:


> Lovely work. How much yarn is needed for this project and does anyone know whether it is available in the UK


Elspeth...I found some for sale on e-bay. Hope this helps you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

meann67 said:


> Really nice cowl, I like that it's not HUGE! So many patterns today are. Great colors and I just bought yarn at Michaels today.


Thank you Meann for your compliments. Have fun knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

Am printing your instructions to try you cowl pattern. Thanks so much for sharing. It is beautiful with the striped colors.

Karen McMcNaught, LLK


----------



## Elspeth (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you very much EdithAnn. E-bay here I come


----------



## Elspeth (Mar 30, 2011)

Is that an 8mm needle or an US 8 please


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

Like this.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kmcnaught said:


> Am printing your instructions to try you cowl pattern. Thanks so much for sharing. It is beautiful with the striped colors.
> 
> Karen McMcNaught, LLK


Hi Karen, Have fun knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Elspeth said:


> Is that an 8mm needle or an US 8 please


Elspeth, I used a US 8. If you would it to be a little looser, you could go to a US 9 or 10 with less stitches. I wanted it a little tighter. Have fun!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

jean-k said:


> Like this.


Thanks Jean.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

Love the colors; so pretty!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rose of Sharon said:


> Love the colors; so pretty!!


Thank you Rose, great avatar of your granddaughters and the American Girl doll!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is my next project! AND IT'S FOR ME! YEA!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

meann67 said:


> This is my next project! AND IT'S FOR ME! YEA!


Hi Meann...Good for you! lol
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

EdithAnn, is this pattern knit in the round or flat?? I'd like to knit it, but it would make a difference. Thanks! I really liked it!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Thnk it is in the round, but want to make sure.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

cynthiaknits said:


> Thnk it is in the round, but want to make sure.


Hi Cynthia..Yes, it's knitted in the round.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


It is beautiful and looks so cozy. GREAT JOB!!!
I love those easy projects you can do while watching TV.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

wow,it almost looks metallic...love it!!


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

so nice and so cosy looking, Cheers!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mtolive45 said:


> edithann said:
> 
> 
> > This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> ...


Hi MtOlive, Thanks so much...I do try to find some easy ones in between the ones that take longer and need more concentration.
I'm working on another one now, slightly different, using my "stash."
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lovehomemade said:


> wow,it almost looks metallic...love it!!


Thanks for your comments lovehomemade...have a great day!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Aine said:


> so nice and so cosy looking, Cheers!


Hi Aine, thanks for your comments. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Delightful! I especially like the rib neck. How would you increase to make it cover the shoulders? I like cape-lets and would like the soft yarn you used. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

If I knit this cowl with straight needles, what changes would be made to your pattern instructions?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

wheatensRus said:


> If I knit this cowl with straight needles, what changes would be made to your pattern instructions?


Hi WheatensRus, I'm not sure I would make any changes... if any, just a few extra stitches for sewing the seam together. I made another cowl recently on size 10 straight needles using 110 stitches. You can check my "last minute knitted cowl." It's not the same but similar to this one. See if this helps you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## wheatensRus (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Love it. Thanks for directions.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

lindaknits said:


> Love it. Thanks for directions.


Thank you..you are quite welcome. Love your avatar!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Edithann:

I caught that sale at Michaels, as well and brought some of this (a different color). Don't know what I will use it for, which is the case most of the time! I think I can see fingerless mitts with it.

Your cowl is very pretty and I can see it with a brown, or pea green coat!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Edithann:
> 
> I caught that sale at Michaels, as well and brought some of this (a different color). Don't know what I will use it for, which is the case most of the time! I think I can see fingerless mitts with it.
> 
> Your cowl is very pretty and I can see it with a brown, or pea green coat!


Thanks Irene, I just went back to Michaels and bought some more in another color too. We have to keep our stash alive!! lol
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

That's so true, Edithann.

We never know what comes up, where we will need that special yarn. It's delightful to already have it in your stash, and use it for gifts, etc. from time to time. It really is a pretty yarn!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks great Would chunky wool be suitable AND if you continued the welt do you think it would cover the head ?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sahoo said:


> Looks great Would chunky wool be suitable AND if you continued the welt do you think it would cover the head ?


Thank you. I think you could use chunky wool...continuing the welt would certainly become larger and cover more area. You can try it after another inch or two and see how it goes.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have made three of these in various yarns and they look totally different. I varied the ribbing too, so they are all unique.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I have made three of these in various yarns and they look totally different. I varied the ribbing too, so they are all unique.


Good for you Lori...can you post them? Love your avatar....
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I will try to take pics quickly. The Garfield is the mascot of the bassoon section when I was growing up because the premier player of my day was Bernie Garfield of Phillie. Many years later, my youngest picked up the tradition, but asked me to knit a sweater. He proudly "sits in" when he plays.


----------



## Doxiex2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice, love the colors.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Doxiex2 said:


> Very nice, love the colors.


Hi Doxiex2, thanks very much!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Doxiex2 (Jul 28, 2013)

I saw a pattern once for a cowl that covered the head. I think it was called Grace Jones Cowl. Sorry I don't remember where I saw it. I'll look for it and get back to you.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Doxiex2 said:


> I saw a pattern once for a cowl that covered the head. I think it was called Grace Jones Cowl. Sorry I don't remember where I saw it. I'll look for it and get back to you.


Hi, there is a Grace Jones Cowl..on All Free Knitting..


----------



## Doxiex2 (Jul 28, 2013)

I thought I had saved it to my favorites, but I didn't. Glad you found it, I will save it now. Thanks.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Doxiex2 said:


> I thought I had saved it to my favorites, but I didn't. Glad you found it, I will save it now. Thanks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

grma16 said:


> Nice job.


Thanks so much for commenting on some of my "older" work!
I appreciate it.
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


looks like what I've been looking for, can't wait until morning to give it a try. Many thanks.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> looks like what I've been looking for, can't wait until morning to give it a try. Many thanks.


High Carole, you are very welcome. Have fun knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful cowl nice pattern


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> beautiful cowl nice pattern


Thank you so much for your nice compliment. I appreciate it!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


Hello - I love your pattern! I have used this same yarn for other scarves but I really like yours! Did you knit yours on circulars in the round or did you seam it up? Many thanks for sharing the pattern and the close up photos! Naomi


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Callie's Mom said:


> Hello - I love your pattern! I have used this same yarn for other scarves but I really like yours! Did you knit yours on circulars in the round or did you seam it up? Many thanks for sharing the pattern and the close up photos! Naomi


Hi Naomi...thank you. I knitted it on a circular needle. Try not to seam, when I can. Love knitting, but don't like sewing!
Your avatar is adorable!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Mooch (Oct 14, 2011)

How much yarn do you need? What is the weight of the yarn? I really love it and it seems very simple. Mooch


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Lovely! Those colors are beautiful.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mooch said:


> How much yarn do you need? What is the weight of the yarn? I really love it and it seems very simple. Mooch


Thank you Mooch. This yarn was left over from another project. However, if I remember correctly, I used 1 ball. This is a Michael's Brand, so I think you can still purchase it there. I did knit it almost 2 years ago. If not, Michael's has many pretty ones, very much like this. 
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

threadbears said:


> Lovely! Those colors are beautiful.


Thank you threadbears..
Edie (EdithAnn) :-D


----------



## Mooch (Oct 14, 2011)

How much yarn do you need and what is the weight of yarn or stitch gauge. Mooch


----------



## Mooch (Oct 14, 2011)

edithann said:


> Thank you Mooch. This yarn was left over from another project. However, if I remember correctly, I used 1 ball. This is a Michael's Brand, so I think you can still purchase it there. I did knit it almost 2 years ago. If not, Michael's has many pretty ones, very much like this.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Thanks I am going to Michael's tomorrow and definitely going to look for the yarn. Have a great day. Mooch


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Mooch said:


> Thanks I am going to Michael's tomorrow and definitely going to look for the yarn. Have a great day. Mooch


You are welcome...enjoy your day, too!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to make this
Is it joined and knitted in the round?


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Great looking!


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Just found my question has already been answered....now to look up the basics for knitting in the round


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> I would like to make this
> Is it joined and knitted in the round?


Hi dinahflo...made in the round..


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

simplyelizabeth said:


> Great looking!


Thanks Elizabeth...I see you live in Southern Virginia...I'm in Northern Virginia...we did get snow last night, today it seems to have stopped! How 'bout you?
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


love this, tried Michael's store today for this yarn but they had very


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> love this, tried Michael's store today for this yarn but they had very


Hi Carole, some of the stores may not have it as I posted this about 2 years ago...could have changed their stock. Thanks for looking.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

strongrising said:


> Hello everyone,
> i want to pay my good regards to the maker of this outstanding project.
> It is looking quite beautiful.
> Thanks for sharing it..
> JOHN


Thank you..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so pretty, Edie! Love the colors you chose as well! :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> This is so pretty, Edie! Love the colors you chose as well! :thumbup:


Hi Lorraine, nice hearing from you again. Thanks for your nice compliments and thumbup. I appreciate it.
Edie


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

<<<<<<<How would you increase to make it cover the shoulders? I like cape-lets and would like the soft yarn you used.>>>>>
Jolly Polly: I intend to make mine increase so that it goes at least as far as the edge of my shoulder seam. 
What I'm going to do is make evenly placed increases in the rounds, either each one or every-other-one, depending on the gauge I get. Also, I knit from the top down and try them on as I progress. I also gradually increase my needle sizes as I get towards the bottom areas. 
Hope these suggestions help.
Bobbie R/rkr


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


What size Cable did you use please? I plan to make this soon.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> What size Cable did you use please? I plan to make this soon.


I used a size 8, but if you want it any looser, you can change that size.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

edithann said:


> I used a size 8, but if you want it any looser, you can change that size.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


What size cable length?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> What size cable length?


I believe it was 29"


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

edithann said:


> I believe it was 29"


Thanks. I found a couple of colors I liked in Loops & Threads Impeccable, but it is a 4 weight. How would you adjust to use that yarn for this pattern?

The Charisma selection was limited. I did choose a brown/black/gray combination and will do that one first.

Thanks


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> Thanks. I found a couple of colors I liked in Loops & Threads Impeccable, but it is a 4 weight. How would you adjust to use that yarn for this pattern?
> 
> The Charisma selection was limited. I did choose a brown/black/gray combination and will do that one first.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not really sure. However, if it's similar to Vanna's Choice yarn, I started with 110 sts on this cowl. See attached. Hope this helps.


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

edithann said:


> I'm not really sure. However, if it's similar to Vanna's Choice yarn, I started with 110 sts on this cowl. See attached. Hope this helps.


I finished my Winter Cowl and I really like it.

Thanks for your help and the pattern.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> I finished my Winter Cowl and I really like it.
> 
> Thanks for your help and the pattern.


So glad you finished your cowl. It's beautiful..hope you wrote down stitches, etc. Nice that yours is a little larger. Great job!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup:


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


I'm working on your instructions and it just doesn't look as beautiful as yours. Did you do it on circular needles and join it and keep working in the round ? Possibly your yarn is thicker than what I'm using, but I'll keep knitting with hopes that it turns out okay. I love yours, the color and stitches are just wonderful.. Oh, I see you liked the wrong side better, hmmm will take a look see. thanks. 
I know I am to impatient.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful! Should keep you nice and warm.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> I'm working on your instructions and it just doesn't look as beautiful as yours. Did you do it on circular needles and join it and keep working in the round ? Possibly your yarn is thicker than what I'm using, but I'll keep knitting with hopes that it turns out okay. I love yours, the color and stitches are just wonderful.. Oh, I see you liked the wrong side better, hmmm will take a look see. thanks.
> I know I am to impatient.


Hi Carole, yes I did knit my cowl on circular needles, joined it, and continued working in the round. Also, I liked the wrong side better..maybe you should try it that way. Also, look up a couple of postings above this and you will see how another lady did her cowl..Using my directions, she just continued hers a little longer. Hope this helps you.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

edithann said:


> Hi Carole, some of the stores may not have it as I posted this about 2 years ago...could have changed their stock. Thanks for looking.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


thanks EdithAnn, this is funny because i never have thought to look at the posting dates of these posts. Just laughing, so good to have a good laugh for the sart of a busy weekend. Weather says we are in for another shot at the cold weather, hard to adjust as it was so beautiful Friday, in high 71's. what is happening to the weather ? Strange.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

mlw2504 said:


> I finished my Winter Cowl and I really like it.
> 
> Thanks for your help and the pattern.


Oh yes, this is the look I am trying to achieve. Can see I am trying to do it with regular acrylic and think that is my "problem". I love this pattern, not only good for cold weather, but will hide some of these sneaky, pesty little wrinkles that popped up from nowhere on my neck. LOL>


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

kacey66 said:


> Beautiful! Should keep you nice and warm.


Hi Kacey66...thanks...and warm we need now in Virginia!


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

If I made another one, I would increase a few stitches on the bottom 2 or 3 rows so it would come over the edge of my shoulder.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Carole Murphy said:


> Oh yes, this is the look I am trying to achieve. Can see I am trying to do it with regular acrylic and think that is my "problem". I love this pattern, not only good for cold weather, but will hide some of these sneaky, pesty little wrinkles that popped up from nowhere on my neck. LOL>


O.K. Carole, but remember if you want it longer, just add extra rows as pictured above.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> If I made another one, I would increase a few stitches on the bottom 2 or 3 rows so it would come over the edge of my shoulder.


Hi again, yes that sounds like a good idea. I like knitting cowls, and I see you do, too!I knitted that one a while ago. Since then, I have posted others. Here is another one I recently knitted.


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

edithann said:


> Hi again, yes that sounds like a good idea. I like knitting cowls, and I see you do, too!I knitted that one a while ago. Since then, I have posted others. Here is another one I recently knitted.


It is beautiful! What pattern is it? I love the yarn too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> It is beautiful! What pattern is it? I love the yarn too.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> It is beautiful! What pattern is it? I love the yarn too.


Thank you. It was designed by our own KP Southern Girl.
I knitted, as she instructed, on a size 15 needle. The yarn I used was Lion Brand Amazing Yarn. It was in my "stash," so I just tried that. I am very happy how it turned out. However, if anyone knits loosely, I would recommend a smaller needle. This is the information you would need. The pattern was purchased from her.
Edie (EdithAnn)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grace-elle-infinity-scarf-cowl


----------



## mlw2504 (Dec 1, 2012)

edithann said:


> Thank you. It was designed by our own KP Southern Girl.
> I knitted, as she instructed, on a size 15 needle. The yarn I used was Lion Brand Amazing Yarn. It was in my "stash," so I just tried that. I am very happy how it turned out. However, if anyone knits loosely, I would recommend a smaller needle. This is the information you would need. The pattern was purchased from her.
> Edie (EdithAnn)
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/grace-elle-infinity-scarf-cowl


Thanks for the info. I have that pattern in my library and will definitely be making it.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

mlw2504 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have that pattern in my library and will definitely be making it.


  :thumbup:


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

edithann said:


> This is a cowl I made with Loops & Threads Charisma - Deep Woods on a size 8 needle. I knitted 100 sts with a K1 P1 border - 3 inches
> and then knitted the "welt" by purling Rows 1-4 and knitting 5-7 and kept the welting for approx 9 inches. If you want this longer, just go on to the length you want. I liked the second side better (wrong side) and that's what I used on the pictures.


Edithann, if I wanted to adapt this for a child (10 yrs) how would you recommend I do it? Thanks for any input you can give. I think this is very, very pretty!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

sanditoes48 said:


> Edithann, if I wanted to adapt this for a child (10 yrs) how would you recommend I do it? Thanks for any input you can give. I think this is very, very pretty!


Hi Sanditoes48...thank you...I will PM you.


----------

